# Where can I get a replacement frame



## talkingplant

My tank's last owner removed the center brace from the top frame of the tank. Anyone know where I can order a replacement frame? It's a 12 1/2" x 48" 55 gallon tank. 

The only place that I can find is glasscages.com and they aren't answering the phone or responding to emails. 

LFS haven't panned out either. 

Thanks!


----------



## vancat

I had a 55 with a busted center brace. Tank bowed horribly and was scary. I drained it, gave it away, and bought a new tank.

My next tank was a 72 bowfront that also ended up with a cracked brace after many years. I could not find a replacement top rim & brace anywhere. Sold it to a snake keeper.

Now I have a 58 with no center brace. I have had such bad luck with them. 
Good luck, though.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi talkingplant,

When the center brace of my 45 broke I used a brass strap and screwed it to the lip on either side with stainless steel screws. Another choice might be using clear plexiglass between the two lips glued in place with silicone and maybe screws.


----------



## talkingplant

Hurrah. I found a place that could ship Thursday. if anyone else finds themselves needing one here is the site I ordered from: http://cciaquarium.com


----------



## armedbiggiet

wow good link I did not know people sell these.


----------



## avenger21

talkingplant said:


> Hurrah. I found a place that could ship Thursday. if anyone else finds themselves needing one here is the site I ordered from: http://cciaquarium.com


they are no longer in business. instead they are referring people to http://www.aquariumframeswholesale.com/


----------

